# Realistic Expectations



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

We all play this game against the par of the course we are playing. It's usually 72, 71, and in some cases maybe a 70. I think there is a course or two with a par of 73, but I am not sure. These numbers are our measuring sticks on how well we play this game. For most of us these numbers are not going to ever be reached, with out a lot of quality instruction, practice, and play. Most will not be able to afford quality instruction, even if they can find it. Most will not practice enough to improve enough to play par golf. Playing with out enough practice will not allow the golf to reach par scores either. So, to avoid the frustration caused by unrealistic expectations, why not use our "own par" to play against? Lets say I average a paying score of 85 over 25+/- rounds. 85 on all kinds of different courses, and playing conditions, then 85 is my own par. Yes, I know know about handicaps, and applying one's handicap to the courses played to manipulate the course's par, but averaging one's scores is easier, and just as good for non sanctioned play. Try this, and see how much more fun you will having playing, while playing against a realistic number.

Some more info, depending on the source, to see how your game stacks up against all amature players. These numbers come from the National Golf Foundation.

ALL Golfers....22% will shoot 90, or better for 18 holes. Of this 22%, 7 % will be women. The average 18 hole score for all men is some where between 97-100. Womens average scores are around 110-114. 6% of the men players will break 80 on a regular basis. 1% of all women will break 80 on a consisteant basis. 

Driver Distance:
Men 200-260 (230); Women 150-200 (175)
6 Iron: 
Men 130-160 (145); Women 70-130 (100)
PW:
Men 80-120 (100); Women 50-80 (65)

An 18 hole score of 85 will consist of an average of 5 greens hit (GIRs); 46% fairways hit; 34 putts; 6 pars; 0.8 birdies.

An 18 hole score of 100 will cansist of an average of 0 GIRs; 11% fairways hit; 38 putts; 1.3 pars; 0 birdies.

I am sure there are more, different stats some where else. I just happen to run across those above.

Based on my own stats, I can vouch for all these numbers. When I play better than an 85, my putts will be around 32, and GIRs will be around 7. Pars will be around 7-9 range. When I break 80 my putts will be 30, or under. GIRs will be in 9-11 range. Pars will be in the 10-12 range. In my own game, to break 80, I need to be putting pretty well. No matter how well I am playing I don't card very many birdies anymore.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Here is a hard question Patch,because of the many varibles. do the average golfer remain just that average?


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

I use one of the many score tracking websites. It not only calculates my averages but it also sets a target for one shot below handicap, and gives a handicap level each part of my game is currently playing to. Probably easier to understand if I post up my averages.

Gross score 77.63 H'cap 6 target 76 (Par is 72)
FIR 60.2% H'cap 6 target 70%
GIR 38.4% H'cap 10 target 58%
Scrambling 46.63% H'cap 3 target 40%
Sand saves 66.67% H'cap 0 target 26%
Putting 28.63 H'cap 1 target 31
3 putts 2.22% H'cap 1 target 4%
Putts per GIR 1.86 H'cap 10 target 1.8
Pars made 58.83% H'cap 4 target 58%
Birdies made GIR 18.6% H'cap 18 target 23% 
Par 3 ave 3.34 H'cap 3 target 3.4
Par 4 ave 4.35 H'cap 4 target 4.3
Par 5 ave 5.19 H'cap 6 target 4.9

I'm not sure I agree with the correlation between Birdies made GIR and handicap. I have 35 birdies in my last 20 rounds, with my best round having 7 birdies in it. In truth, I'm more inclined to say my GIR needs to improve to give me the chances for more birdies.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The course where I play most isn't all that difficult. 

Hitting fairways isn't the big key. There are only 5 holes I can think of where you can be behind a tree and need to chip out or hit a wildly hooking or slicing chip to get on the green from a position behind them. Off the fairways, you are more likely to be OB in someone's backyard, but the rough line is pretty wide before that happens and the rough isn't very rough.

The key there is hitting greens and the quality of your short game to save pars if you miss a green.

Another key for me is, I'm still long enough to reach 2 of the par 5 holes in 2 sometimes. I have to insure myself pars and hope for birdies on those 2 holes.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Well I think the biggest variable is the mind set of golfer himself, or herself. The golfer who is averaging 85, and wants to get better has to put in, or find more practice/playing time than the golfer who is averaging 95. The 95 golfer has more,(easier) room for improvement than the 85 golfer. The golfer who wants to break 80 has to put in more time than the 85 golfer. The golfer who wants to play par or better golf better have deep pockets, and be able to find the right instructor. 

Let's not forget about the golfer's genetic make up. Some golfers can only achieve so much with their game, based on their physical, and mental abilities. 

Then there is golfer who is like me. I am happy shooting scores in the mid to low 80s, because I don't want to put in the time to play better. When I occasionally break 80, that's just gravy. I have been there and don that already. When it comes to my golf game, I'm lazy. All I really try to do is swing a club every day or so a few times. What can I say.:laugh: I play just to be playing, and having fun. Now there are a couple of tournaments I gear up (practice) for each year, but that's about it. There's not many variables in my game.

As for the over all averages, when one golfer moves on to better scores, another (new) golfer takes his/her place with higher scores. The fact that over all scoring averages over the years has not changed very little make this a good argument. 


broken tee said:


> Here is a hard question Patch,because of the many varibles. do the average golfer remain just that average?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

BTW we need to Poop or get off the pot and play that round in Fillmore. Right now mid September or mid October. is the best I can do.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Does a realistic expectation go hand in hand with good course management? Is it a chicken and egg thing once someone starts to think their way around the course? Sounds like a Zen thing...

But does ambition get in the way of realism?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Big Hobbit said:


> Does a realistic expectation go hand in hand with good course management? Is it a chicken and egg thing once someone starts to think their way around the course? Sounds like a Zen thing...
> 
> But does ambition get in the way of realism?


From my last adventure I say yes to realistic expectations and good course management. When I started thinking about where the ball should go and getting it there I scored very well, but trying to go beyound my ability or just hitting the ball it made the scotsman roll over in the grave.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Well, everyone in the know seems to say good golf must include a strong mental game. I am of the opinion that course management falls under a golfer's mental game. Also, course management, again to my way of thinking has two aspects. One when playing a course the golfer knows pretty well from many rounds of previous play. Two would be when a golfer plays a course he/she has never seen before.I know when I play my home course, I know where the best angles for attacking the pin are. I am very familiar with the greens. I am more comfortable playing there. However, when I play a course I am unfamiliar with, I tend to play more cautiously, with a much lower comfort level. My comfort level tends to dictate my mental approach to that day's round. That said, most of the time I will just be swinging for the fence, hoping to find the ball only to hit it again. This regardless of where I am playing. I am of the belief that the stronger one's mental game is, the less relaxing the game is for them. :dunno:

Yesterday was one of those days I decided to hit a few balls. The park was empty so there was no fear of hitting someone's RV, or tent site. We had about 4"-6" of rain the day before, and the place was mess, with lots of damage. My target was the middle of the gravel road, about 130 yards up the hill. I hit 8 balls with my 8I, all landing in the road, about 130 yards away according to my GPS. The road is about 15' wide. My only swing thought was to make sure I started my down swing with my hips. After the 8th shot, I called it good, and put my sticks away.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I start back to work (Seasonal)for the State Park 9/1 so as soon as I know what my regular days off are, we can put something together. Most likely they will be Wednesday and Thursday. Right now I am doing volunteer work at the park, doing repairs at the campground after our last big rain storm tore heck out of things.  We do need to meet up and play. I can be in Fillmore in 3-1/2 hours. 


broken tee said:


> BTW we need to Poop or get off the pot and play that round in Fillmore. Right now mid September or mid October. is the best I can do.


----------

